
Show HN: Ear training using midi.js - dncrane
https://tonesavvy.com/music-practice-exercises/?s=compact
======
dncrane
I posted an earlier version of this about 2 years ago. Since then I've added a
bunch of music theory exercises and created a system for teachers to use the
exercises in their classes by giving assignments, tracking scores, etc.

The new music theory exercises use vexflow
([https://github.com/0xfe/vexflow](https://github.com/0xfe/vexflow) ) for
drawing the staff in addition to midi.js for the sound. The teacher-account
backend uses Django.

